# 13x Schweizer Bäuerinnen Erotikkalender



## Punisher (19 Sep. 2013)




----------



## Q (19 Sep. 2013)

das sind die "wirklichen" Mädels von der Alm


----------



## Hehnii (19 Sep. 2013)

Sehen gut aus die Mädels.


----------



## rotmarty (19 Sep. 2013)

Die haben aber geile "Euter"! Da melkt man gern!!!


----------



## vivodus (19 Sep. 2013)

Was für eine Pracht.


----------



## Weltenbummler (19 Sep. 2013)

Sehr erotisch sehen die Frauen aus.


----------



## Frl.Heidi (21 Sep. 2013)

Auf der Alm da gibt´s ka Sünd... Danke


----------



## S.weidi (24 Sep. 2013)

Danke, echt Klasse


----------



## pleco (24 Sep. 2013)

nett nett danke


----------



## wstar (25 Sep. 2013)

Tolle Motive!


----------



## RhinoPopo (28 Feb. 2014)

Wer's glaubt?!
Der Kalender für spezielle Bäuerinnen.


----------

